# Miter Saw Blades questions???



## Sellncars (Aug 14, 2006)

I've read about the stock blades that come with a new Miter Saw, it seems that they are junk. What would everyone buy for a DIY'ER for a do all woodworking blade? If there is such a monster. I'm going to use this mostly for some trim, some of it being Oak, but for the most part pine.

Thanks,
Sellncars


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

*Buy a 60 tooth Frued.:thumbsup: *


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

I like the freud as well. Save the blade that came with the saw for rough work.


----------

